

AOL Tightens CrunchBase’s Licensing to Block Competitors - Pro_bity
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/12/crunchase-alters-licensing/

======
mindcrime
What a pathetic load of shit. Shades of CDDB[1] back in the day...

"Let's just crowdsource the collection of a huge and valuable database, and
then - after the community has gifted us the database - turn around and screw
the community."

Great job, AOL. Fuck you.

[1]: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDDB](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDDB)

